# IT career advice



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey, well after I got my A+ I started thinking of my next cert.

Now first off i'm working towards my CCNA right now, however will be taking that exma in about 11 months so I got a lot of time inbetween then and now.

I'm wililng to spend a little bit of money to add more certs to my resume. So I was wondering what in your eyes as IT professionals would be a easyly attainable cert which would look good.

My teacher has suggested I chase after XP as it should be the easiest and look good on a resume.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

To be completely honest with you from what I have seen a college degree is worth more than any certs. The certs are a great way to get your foot in the door but you should try taking some college classes also. But with that said I have noticed that most people will start on Network+ or Security+ after A+. Good luck.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Another thing to consider is that a lot of companies are recognizing the true value of experience.

Try to get an entry level position or internship ASAP. Work on as much as you can, the more varied the better. Don't worry about becoming an expert in any one aspect just yet - that will come in time. The best thing early on is to gain familiarization with a wide range of specialties.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Chevy said:


> Another thing to consider is that a lot of companies are recognizing the true value of experience.
> 
> Try to get an entry level position or internship ASAP. Work on as much as you can, the more varied the better. Don't worry about becoming an expert in any one aspect just yet - that will come in time. The best thing early on is to gain familiarization with a wide range of specialties.


Amen. This can not be over-emphasized enough. Certs and degrees are only a start.

Getting an A+ followed by a CCNA is a big jump - keep this in mind. I would consider looking into Network+ (which covers half of the CCNA, the non-IOS INTRO portion) and obtaining a MCSA or MCSE. This will give you a start. While the CCNA is a strong cert, it is truly a big jump from an A+. It's like going from a soda to a 4-course dinner in one go. Try some of the appetizers beforehand.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't got a choice on the CCNA is prob of a program i'm enrolled in at my school.

Maybe I will go for a network A+ seems easy enough. I mean if its half of what the CCNA is i don't think it'd be that hard for me to get.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you get a CCNA, Network+ is redundant (unless you want to "pad" your resume). However going from Network+ to CCNA is a pretty good idea as the jump isn't as high.

Once you've grabbed a bunch of certs it is, again, a great idea to start to get your hands dirty. You can work and do additional certs at the same time if you want.

By the way if you wish to diversify a bit, I recommend you start to delve into Linux. Even if you choose to go the Microsoft path, having at least passing (functional) knowledge in Linux is a good idea. It will also, and I am completely shameless in saying this, may give you a wider perspective (and perhaps a certain twisted appreciation) of other Operating Systems out there. There are a few somewhat decent certs for Linux out there such as Linux+ and LPIC-1/LPIC-2 if you wish to certify in it.


----------

